

Open Source Games for Windows - cdvonstinkpot
http://osswin.sourceforge.net/games.html

======
unicornporn
[http://www.xonotic.org/](http://www.xonotic.org/)

[https://www.teeworlds.com/](https://www.teeworlds.com/)

[http://www.openlierox.net/](http://www.openlierox.net/)

are awesome but have all been left out.

------
jszymborski
Have to say, the claymation look of Dark Oberon looks pretty greate in the
screenshots! Really innovative if you ask me.

------
Zekio
With free adware/bloatware

------
starshadowx2
I spent so much time when I was younger playing Armegatron Advanced. I
installed it on a networked drive in highschool so me and my friends could
play it anytime we were on the computers.

